
Why Open Source Needs Marketing (Even Though Developers Hate It) - CrankyBear
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbescommunicationscouncil/2018/06/13/why-open-source-needs-marketing-even-though-developers-hate-it/#20b42d453425
======
simonblack
Forbes is for 'Wall Street Wannabees' who cream their jeans over concepts like
'Marketing Share'.

Open Source enthusiasts and/or programmers don't give two hoots about 'market
share' or 'user adoption'. As long as it's there for them to use, that's all
that is necessary.

There used to be the derogatory question "When is it going to be the 'Year of
the Linux Desktop'?" until the Linux-based Android monopolised the smartphone
market.

One could just as well ask "When is it going to be the 'Year of the Mercedes
on the Roads'?" except that people know that it's always the year of the
Mercedes on the Roads, even if most people buy a Ford, GM or Chrysler.

------
anoncoward111
>user adoption won't happen without marketing.

I mean sure, if we describe "word of mouth" as "marketing". But God help me if
I start seeing TV commercials[1] for Linux.

[1] they cost like $5,000 for 30 seconds at 8:30AM

